# High Belt vs. Low Belt



## Ezskanken (Apr 7, 2015)

Previous years I've always kept my belt in the same place, regardless of what movement I was performing.  A few months ago I was on the phone with one of my PL buddies, and he said to try wearing my belt high and see what I think.  Well on my last training blast I decided to give it a go.  Not exactly sure what I think of it yet, but it almost seems I like the belt in it's normal spot for squatting, and higher while doing deads.  Still working it out though.  Figured I'd ask here to see what you guys/gals thought about it.  Anybody actually do this?

Thanks.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wear mine a little higher than what I see most people do. Just for comfort. Never really considered a difference in terms of performance.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 7, 2015)

I like my navel midline of the belt


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 7, 2015)

I hear ya on that.  I think I like it higher during deads because it allows me to take a breath, and keep that abdominal pressure easier then when the belt sits lower.  I also noticed that I like my belt tighter during squats, and looser during deads.

You guys using those thick leather belts (8+mm)?  I use a Schiek belt, model #3004.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 7, 2015)

Inzer 13mm Lever Belt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

Inzer 13 mm for me. Or maybe it's a 10. I don't care.

For squats it's over my navel straight around the back. For deads the bottom of the belt is over the navel and the belt tips down towards me ass in the back. For bench I set it up high. Once I set up to press but before taking the bar out a partner will pull the front down. For OHP I wear it similar to deadlifting but straight around back.


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2015)

I was always a low belt guy until a recent intercostal tweak. I found a high belt gives me support over the injured area and also keeps me from overfilling my lungs. Props to Jol on this advice. I now wonder if I had always been a high belt guy, if I would have sustained the injury in the first place. Probably just would have blown a cork some other place with my luck.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 7, 2015)

For deads and squat I wear mine high as fukk. Like an inch or 2 below my pecs. I don't bench so...


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> For deads and squat I wear mine high as fukk. Like an inch or 2 below my pecs. I don't bench so...



Okay so I gave this a try today on my heavy squat day.  Heavy for me alright, damn all you strong ass PL'ers!  Anyway I lowered my reps down from 5 to 3, but still kept the sets at 5.  So today I did 425 pretty easily for my first 4 sets, and I usually try to go close to failure on my last set so I have nothing left.  I pumped out 7 reps of 425 on my last set.  The belt placement felt amazing, seriously!  Looked something like a cross between an elderly man, and a confused newb in the gym though lol!  Anyway I appreciate the tip.  I will always wear my belt extra high form now on.  I wonder how an extra high belt feels on heavy deads.  I'll find out next week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2015)

That's good that u liked it e. When I latch my belt I place it over my belly button because I can get it tighter by suckling my stomach in. After I get it latched I pull the front of my belt up to just below my pecs. Feels amazing.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's good that u liked it e. When I latch my belt I place it over my belly button because I can get it tighter by suckling my stomach in. After I get it latched I pull the front of my belt up to just below my pecs. Feels amazing.



I did try that actually because this morning while I was eating my first meal at 5am I was researching how different people breath through the squat.  Powerlifting searches only.  Came across tightening your abs by sucking in and flexing (mirror flexing) vs. tightening your abs by pushing out and flexing, and how belt tightness plays a roll in that.  I wasn't quite able to work out the differences in breathing, but the belt placement made a world of difference for me.  It really did.  I was overly excited about next set to come, and how it would feel.  I'm going to put practice into this though, just so I can replicate it the same way every time.  Thank you for the tip once again.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 12, 2015)

Pros and cons to both positions.  I like to get low and use my gut to push against my thighs in the dead, so I'll keep my belt higher.  I don't want my ribs touching my belt or my belt touching my hips in the squat so I'll go mid way.  In the bench, if you are a believer in belted benching, I'll go low--but mostly because if I wearing a shirt, it keeps it jacked.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 12, 2015)

joliver said:


> Pros and cons to both positions.  I like to get low and use my gut to push against my thighs in the dead, so I'll keep my belt higher.  I don't want my ribs touching my belt or my belt touching my hips in the squat so I'll go mid way.  In the bench, if you are a believer in belted benching, I'll go low--but mostly because if I wearing a shirt, it keeps it jacked.



I'm a bench belt believer, I feel naked without it


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> For deads the bottom of the belt is over the navel and the belt tips down towards me ass in the back.



I do the same thing for deads. Front is just under my ribs, then pull the back down as far as I can.




joliver said:


> I don't want my ribs touching my belt or my belt touching my hips in the squat so I'll go mid way.



Same. I like being nice and comfy on squats. Feels more natural so I can break parallel


----------



## XarsonX (Jun 11, 2015)

I always go with what's comfortable but never tried high up. Gonna give it a shot.


----------

